# Any advice for locking my truck cap from the inside?



## Rowan

Last year I got a really solid Chevy Silverado with a cap on the back and I've been spending the last few months very slowly fixing it up. It's about ready to hit the road! Just needs new tires, a minor repair to the tailpipe, and a locking t-handle so people can't get in and take my shit.
I've been looking around at t-handles and it doesn't seem like there's anything that could be locked from the inside, so I'm wondering if anyone out there has a creative solution to this problem. I'd rather not have someone open up the back and start poking around in the middle of the night when I'm trying to sleep.


----------



## Vulture

Have you ever seen the way garage doors lock? You could do that within the tailgate, possibly. Have the handle on the inside. Probably requires some light duty metal work including drilling.


----------



## Kim Chee

If it is in the middle of the night and they can't get in by simply turning the handle prepare to have your topper smashed in order to gain access.

Since you're awake now you can go fix the damage.

Or...leave the damn thing unlocked and blast anybody who turns the handle with pepper spray and an airhorn

Look ma, no damage.


----------



## MolotovMocktail

Kim Chee said:


> leave the damn thing unlocked and blast anybody who turns the handle with pepper spray and an airhorn


----------



## Haystack

Could have 2 locks. One on the outside for when you're not in the truck, and one for the inside for when you're in it. Maybe post a picture or some info on what kind of top it is.


----------



## Rowan

Vulture said:


> Have you ever seen the way garage doors lock? You could do that within the tailgate, possibly. Have the handle on the inside. Probably requires some light duty metal work including drilling.


I'll take a look online to see if I can find any info on how to do this but


Haystack said:


> Could have 2 locks. One on the outside for when you're not in the truck, and one for the inside for when you're in it. Maybe post a picture or some info on what kind of top it is.











This is the cap it has on the back for reference. The bed door can't really be opened without unlocking the t-handle on the window so as long as I can get that secured from the inside I won't have anybody getting in unless they smash a window.


----------



## MolotovMocktail

Would a lock like this work for the inside?


----------



## Rowan

MolotovMocktail said:


> Would a lock like this work for the inside?
> View attachment 30111


If it was positioned vertically maybe? I'd have to secure it without damaging the window.


----------



## MolotovMocktail

Rowan said:


> I'd have to secure it without damaging the window.


You could secure it with epoxy or another strong adhesive. Even if it doesn't hold, the sound of it rattling around should be enough to alert you that's someone's trying to get in.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

Just don't park in sketchy shitty urban areas. Also if you have a car its much easier to avoid those.


----------



## Leocalifornya

Hmm... you may need to go Macgyver on this shit bro. If it were me, I would rig it up so I could put an actual door handle on it. I know that sounds a bit odd, and it would definitely take some work, especially if you don't wanna break the window. But it could totally be done. And it would look totally unique. Plus, you would have a true blue house key, for your house ;p


----------



## Matt Derrick

i'm not sure if this helps, but this is the lock i used on my school bus for several years:






i'm not quite sure what you call it, but it basically fits over two sides of steel that the lock goes through when you twist the key.

the nice thing about this lock is that it doesn't look janky; in fact it looks professional or like it 'should' be there instead of a jerry-rigged deadbolt. it's also (relatively) low-profile.

it's not expensive (under $50?) and it's fairly easy to install.

here's a link:

http://www.taylorsecurity.com/maste...GTxbezlccnGH9V6PSpjMsqNxgmDXO3M2R1BoClzzw_wcB

and a video, but this one is probably far too large for your application:


----------



## TMG51

My dad had the same issue, wanting to lock a truck cap t-handle from the inside. If you look at how they work, there are two bars that move when the handle is turned. My dad solved the issue just by attaching a carabiner clip to two points on the bars from the inside. Real simple. Just do something like that to keep the bars from moving while inside.


----------



## Jamie charlton

i can recommend something simple... i was looking through this thinking about my truck which i need the same thing and thought about it and it cost dirt cheap and wont look to bad or bulky, if you truck cap has the metal brim around the edge get 2 i bolts and 2 hooks... like those door latches that are just an i bolt and a hook and put it on the inside... for my truck i am actually on the outside putting just an cheap-o latch with a pad lock. if you really want a good laugh... the only things i have left to do for my truck is also tires and exhaust XD... i already have the tires just need to spend the 4 hrs mounting them and the exhaust i can get away with.


----------



## Edward J Cyr

Rowan said:


> Last year I got a really solid Chevy Silverado with a cap on the back and I've been spending the last few months very slowly fixing it up. It's about ready to hit the road! Just needs new tires, a minor repair to the tailpipe, and a locking t-handle so people can't get in and take my shit.
> I've been looking around at t-handles and it doesn't seem like there's anything that could be locked from the inside, so I'm wondering if anyone out there has a creative solution to this problem. I'd rather not have someone open up the back and start poking around in the middle of the night when I'm trying to sleep.



Look at pool gate locks. They have various ones that lock on both sides. Use your imagination and you will see it will work but you may need to get one for each side. I'm probably going that route unless i find something better.


----------



## FromNowhere

Hope you find a good solution. Just remember if it looks like it's worth breaking into in the first place, they will likely succeed. Maybe think about a slightly raised wood platform, or some other way to make it look like there isn't much to begin with.

Or, if you can fit either a truck bed box (i know with a camper top it probably won't work), or even just a simple/hidden metal box securely bolted in a corner of the bed or even tucked away under the bed with a nifty trap door and sunken in beefy lock. Most thieves would do a quick sweep and never be thorough enough to look for something like that. Just don't tell anybody you have it! Good Luck!


----------



## Jerrell

Edward J Cyr said:


> Look at pool gate locks


Can you maybe point me to the type you're thinking of? The only pool locks I've ever dealt with used a card or had keypads. 
I'm going to be replacing my T-locks soon and wouldn't mind being able to lock from the inside if needed.


----------



## happythoughts123

MolotovMocktail said:


> Would a lock like this work for the inside?
> View attachment 30111


Yeah, that is about what I was thinking also.


----------

